# Anusol in pregnancy?



## wright1

Hi   

I have developed piles over the last week, which are tender when I go to the toilet. I have been on lactulose since I was 10 weeks pregnant do that is under control.

I asked in boots yesterday if it was ok to use Anusol in pregnancy and was told it was fine. I then read the packet after using it and it said it can be used in pregnancy but I should see the doctor first. 

Do I really need to see the GP before using anymore? I will be seeing her on tuesday but would like to use it before then.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mazv

Hi wright1,

Sorry to hear abut the piles  very common and very uncomfortable too! The anusol is fine to use  This type of disclaimer is usually put on all meds used during pregnancy (covers the company in the event of anyone putting in a claim against them). Just mention to GP when you see them next week so they can note it in your health record (and if you need any more you can get it free on prescription  )

Hope you're more comforatable soon!

Maz x


----------



## wright1

Thanks so much for the advice


----------

